
Does a one-fits-all file format exist or should I offer multiple ebook formats? - e-sushi
http://ebooks.stackexchange.com/questions/92/does-any-one-fits-all-file-format-exist-or-should-i-offer-multiple-file-forma?lq=1
======
yxlx
ePub and PDF covers most. ePub for best display on a lot of readers, PDF for
your own nice layout on computers and for printing.

Furthermore, don't put DRM on your eBook. DRM will hurt your customers and
won't stop the pirates.

